# New Birch tree terrain!



## FlowerChild313 (May 30, 2018)

So I'm sad these are 250 leaf tickets because I was just about to finally get the flowers background and now I'm torn.. 
I Love this terrain and it's my favorute so far! 
~ the foreground option is pretty bland though so I'm keeping it floral upfront. 

There's even an added river! 
Only thing I dislike is how it's another one tha oddly won't change with the seasons. No snow on them in the winter and even the grass will stay green 

Which wouldn't be the worst, but as I said I'll keep the flower theme up front which _does_ change color so that'll be weird.. 

{maybe someone else can post the pic, I'm having trouble adding it.}


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 30, 2018)

I’m kinda bummed with this. Not because of leaf tickets but because of the absence of the flower event. Where is it?


----------



## calamitybot (May 30, 2018)

Why does it have to cost more than the flower and light up tree terrain? I was considering buying it, but I'm still saving up to get Brewster, so it'll be a while before I have enough to buy it.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 30, 2018)

This definitely excites me, because it means they have a good chance of adding birch trees to the next main series game. I really hope they make use of all the assets in Pocket Camp.


----------



## arbra (May 30, 2018)

calamitybot said:


> Why does it have to cost more than the flower and light up tree terrain? I was considering buying it, but I'm still saving up to get Brewster, so it'll be a while before I have enough to buy it.



Because Animal Crossing Pocket Camp has switched fully into the Pay to Play mode, so everything will keep on costing more Leaf tickets to force people to buy Leaf Tickets (and yes I realize that they are not actually forcing us, but that is what it feels like to me).


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2018)

I love them! It's super cute but I'll probably only buy the background because of how expensive it is. 
I hope they give us lots of LT rewards in the gardening event!


----------



## calamitybot (May 30, 2018)

arbra said:


> Because Animal Crossing Pocket Camp has switched fully into the Pay to Play mode, so everything will keep on costing more Leaf tickets to force people to buy Leaf Tickets (and yes I realize that they are not actually forcing us, but that is what it feels like to me).



I'm fully convinced that the people on the forums who defend the high price of leaf tickets are robots/lizard people at this point. The common, working man, when he downloads a free game, expects to spend little to no money on the game in order to have a good experience. I'm losin it


----------



## FlowerChild313 (May 30, 2018)

Oh not to worry Paperboy! The flower event starts tonight at 11-1a.m depending on your zone, friend! 

~ it's movie night themed 
And the birch trees are a furniture item as well! 
Check out the thread on this site posted by Justin on it


----------



## PaperCat (May 30, 2018)

i bought it but i still wish it was not 250 leaf tickets. i refuse to use real money with this game  so guess i will save up more tickets for other items.


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 30, 2018)

I hope that means they will be implementing new trees into the next ac game on console


----------



## Katelyn (May 31, 2018)

Ignore me, I just looked at the edited datamine and what I said is inacurate lol


----------



## deuces (Jun 2, 2018)

aw theyre so pretty... but so expensive
i already blew so much money on speeding things up months ago lmao


----------



## Moonfish (Jun 2, 2018)

calamitybot said:


> I'm fully convinced that the people on the forums who defend the high price of leaf tickets are robots/lizard people at this point. The common, working man, when he downloads a free game, expects to spend little to no money on the game in order to have a good experience. I'm losin it



Playing the game without the added bells and whistles that cost money (backgrounds, cookie items, whatever else) is still a totally enjoyable experience. Quite frankly, if someone doesn?t understand that the *free to download and play* game costs Nintendo money to keep stable and add new content regularly then that person probably doesn?t understand business. There are real live people who work on this *totally free to download and play* game that should be paid for their time, yes? I?m sure the artists like to eat and pay their bills.

I suppose they could go the way of other *free to download and play* games and add in advertisements that we must watch at intervals to continue playing. I don?t know about anyone else but I?d rather throw a couple bucks at Nintendo for leaf tickets occasionally than be forced to watch ads to play.

So I guess you can complain all you want about things costing real money in a *free to download and play* game all you want but perhaps the hypothetical working man you mentioned should consider if he should do his job but not get paid because _someone else_ thinks his labor should be free.


----------



## Snow (Jun 2, 2018)

I agree with moonfish, you can absolutely have a really fun experience without spending ANY money in Pocket Camp. You don't need the leaf ticket items to have fun playing, and you earn a lot of leaf tickets by just playing anyway. 

That said, any "free" game I really enjoy, I always make sure to spend some money to support the game. I haven't actually put much into Pocket Camp though - mainly because I have never needed any more leaf tickets than I have.


----------

